# How old to check in?



## Wynfield (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Everyone- I booked BCV thru RCI for my son and his friends as a graduation present, and it's my understanding that you can check into Disney hotels at 18, For RCI it says any guest checking in must be 21 years or older.. Will he have a problem checking in? Thanks!


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 11, 2011)

How old is he?  If he's under 21, he won't be able to check in on an RCI exchange.  Personally, I would not send teenage boys on an unsupervised trip.  You may know your son, but if his friends damage the unit, you will be 100% responsible.


----------



## northwoodsgal (Jan 11, 2011)

I called on Saturday to see at what age my daughter could use a timeshare in Europe by herself.  I was told that, as long as it's an RCI exchange, she would have to be 21 or older.  Younger siblings could join her, but at least one person has to be 21.  

I have to say I agree with Denise on having a group of boys there by themselves, no matter how well they behave at home.


----------



## siesta (Jan 11, 2011)

Hopefully he has a family member/friend in their 20's that could accompany them.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 11, 2011)

I would hope it might be one of his parents would see the advantage of going on this trip. It would just be horrible for this 18 year old to be arrested for doing something stupid - like buying beer, hanging off the balcony partial clothed, swimming after hours in a pool or being crude to some (pre)teenage girl whose mom takes offense.

JMHO and many years experience with the "stupid",


----------



## Luanne (Jan 11, 2011)

Call the resort.  I booked a timeshare in Orlando for dd and a couple of her friends to use last year and they were fine with her checking in at age 19.  I checked before I booked the timeshare.  And the RCI website said age was 21.


----------



## Wynfield (Jan 11, 2011)

Thank you everone for your opinions. I've let him use the timeshares before and had it put in his friends name but never in his own. His two friends going are two girls which are very mature, and I don't foresee any problems like this happening.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jan 12, 2011)

They will be fine checking in at Disney.

Our kids have checked several times in the past.

They don't even ask to see the reservation or number. When they check-in at the resort, they'll ask for the name on the reservation, ID and a credit card.


----------



## icydog (Jan 14, 2011)

tomandrobin said:


> They will be fine checking in at Disney.
> 
> Our kids have checked several times in the past.
> 
> They don't even ask to see the reservation or number. When they check-in at the resort, they'll ask for the name on the reservation, ID and a credit card.


That's because you are a member. I don't think the same would hold true for an exchange. I would think Disney would be worried about liability with teens checking in without an adult over 21.


----------

